# FEATURE REQUEST: Ability to edit recordings



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

This is not an easy feature to add by any means, but if added it would make the 921 (or its follow-on) even more of a premier device...

I currently own a Panasonic HD/DVD recorder that acts like a basic TIVO for recording analog inputs to the hard disk, but it also allows you to edit the recordings, removing unwanted recorded time before and after a program and commercials in the middle. Once edited, the programs can be assigned to play lists and dumped to DVD-R or DVD-RAM. I would really like to see a similar feature implemented in the 921 so that programs can be edited before they're archived via dishwire, especially since it appears we will only be able to archive to tape at first.

--- WCS


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

I second this, I was going to post it and saw I had been beaten to it.

I'm pretty sure the Zenith (HDR230) does this already, and adds the option to actually name recorded programs, like 'CSI episode 33' and such.
Of course, if I'm wrong, I'm sure it will be pointed out :sure:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_This is not an easy feature to add by any means_

Actually its not that difficult. I written simular programs back in college to cut out various things.

Basically all you need is to add functionality to the record button and add a menu option. This all seems pretty simple. The hardest part is probably the menu's.

Step 1: Watch your show and when you get to a particular point, press pause. Use the frame advance/retreat to make certain you are exactly where you want to be.

Step 2: Then press the record button. Since you are ALREADY in a pre-recorded event, the receiver knows you aren't asking it to record something else, and thus sets a marker at that location. If its the first you've set for that recorded program, then it will be a RECORD ON. For added functionality you can actually pop up a menu asking how you want this position marked.

Step 3: Proceed through the rest of the recorded program, setting additional markers. The state of each additional marker is dependent upon what was set before in the simplest version. So if at the beginning of a program you set record on at the start of your show, the next marker later on would be a record off, probably set as the screen fades to black before commercial.... on through the program.

When finished, simply play your program. As the show proceeds, it will skip the segments between RECORD OFF and RECORD ON markers.

To finish out the programming, you just need a menu option when you select a recording that allows you to play normally or with marked text. This only needs to come up if the recording is marked in the first place... Playing normally erases all established markers, thus letting you fix mistakes.

Voila. All done. Using such a system, you can mark up an hour show in only a few minutes and dump it to DVD, comercial free and without interruption.

An added feature would be a menu option allowing you to crop the recording, freeing up the disk space used. I don't know how DISH uses their drive, but if its undesirable to have lots of fragmented segments floating around, then perhaps this could work as a copy cropped, where it basically copies to a new location eliminating the spots.


----------

